# Looking for High end Chinese Cleaver



## miketayl0r (Apr 18, 2013)

I have made my rounds to every site known to me worth checking out(JKI,CKTG,JCK,EE,Toshi,Aframes,Blueway,JNS,JWW,Jpan-tool) but haven't been able to uncover anything available that I like. If theres anywhere i missed, please let me know.

would really like the YOSHIKANE Chinese Cleaver 210mm Tamamoku Wood Pattern V2 Blade on aframes but its currently sold out, or the ginga on JKI wa which is also sold out.

Looking for:
-Wa-Handled
-210mm in length and fairly thin
-stainless or semi if at all possible but carbon works aswell
-not iron clad or KU finished

thanks and would appreciate any help,
Mike


----------



## labor of love (Apr 18, 2013)

If i were you i would wait for the gesshin ginga wa cleaver restock. Blueway is supposed to get some ashi cleavers soon in swedish stainless, not sure if theyll have wa handles though. There doesn't seem to be alot of wa handle cleavers in production, you might want to consider placing a special order with a maker.


----------



## jaybett (Apr 18, 2013)

Most cleavers are in the 220-225mm length, including the Geshhin Ginga. If you are willing to go larger then 210mm, then I'd suggest either the Tadatsuna Inox or the Mizuno Swedish Stainless. The Hattori Forum cleaver at 215mm is another good choice. It is very thin behind the edge. Plus it has one of the best handles. 

A common design on Chinese cleavers, is a spindle, where it is thick at the middle and tapers down to the the heel. The taper is important, it allows the fingers to rest comfortably on the handle. The short rectangle style handle that Sugimoto uses, is also very comfortable. The style seen on most cleavers is usable, such as the Tadatsuna and the Mizuno work but are not overly comfortable. Wa handles, I find to be too long for a comfortable handle. It does work, but it would be my last choice. 

Except for the Hattori forum cleaver, all high cleavers have a rough finish. It makes a huge difference to have them cleaned up or given the so called spa treatment. Andy777 knows cleavers inside and out. He redid a Mizuno carbon cleaver, and it was like getting a whole new knife. 

Jay


----------



## miketayl0r (Apr 18, 2013)

thank you labor and jay for your imput! the tadatsuna Inox has def caught my eye at aframes. I prefer wa due to the fact i can customize the handle to my liking. If i could find someone willing to tackle a western cleaver handle for me and round the spine and choil, I think I would change my handle preference. Any takers?


----------



## malacara (Apr 18, 2013)

jaybett said:


> Most cleavers are in the 220-225mm length, including the Geshhin Ginga. If you are willing to go larger then 210mm, then I'd suggest either the Tadatsuna Inox or the Mizuno Swedish Stainless.
> 
> Jay



You can´t go wrong with any of those two cleavers. Both are really amazing. If I could only have one only cleaver I´d choose one of those for sure (I can´t speak of the Ashi or the Ginga cleavers although I suppose they are excellent as well). 

I haven´t seen many cleavers under 22 cms so I guess it won´t be easy for you to find shorter high ends cleavers unless you go custom.

Good luck with your search

Regards


----------



## berko (Apr 18, 2013)

i vote for the ashi claever. i own one in white #2 and dont think it could be any better except for beeing stainless. i guess you can order it in any size and weight you like.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Have you used a cleaver before? I not, I'd suggest a cheapo Asian market one or a CCK first. Cleavers are not for everyone and it would suck to spend that much on something that won't get used


----------



## labor of love (Apr 18, 2013)

Jaybett, what kind of steel is in the tad inox, swedish stainless or something similar? I would also like to add that gesshin ginga cleavers have nice fit&finish. The spines and choils were infact nicely rounded and the rosewood was comfortable although a little on the heavy side.


----------



## schanop (Apr 18, 2013)

I am getting one like this made at the moment: sugimoto #7 size in semi stainless with octagonal handle and saya.


----------



## miketayl0r (Apr 18, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Have you used a cleaver before? I not, I'd suggest a cheapo Asian market one or a CCK first. Cleavers are not for everyone and it would suck to spend that much on something that won't get used



I've been rotating my cck with my shige and yoshi in a professional kitchen 70+ hours a week for the past year and a half. That baby has done some work.. time for an upgrade.


----------



## miketayl0r (Apr 18, 2013)

berko said:


> i vote for the ashi claever. i own one in white #2 and dont think it could be any better except for beeing stainless. i guess you can order it in any size and weight you like.



where can i order this?


----------



## miketayl0r (Apr 18, 2013)

schanop said:


> I am getting one like this made at the moment: sugimoto #7 size in semi stainless with octagonal handle and saya.



who are you getting this made through?


----------



## berko (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.ashihamono.com/en.html


----------



## labor of love (Apr 18, 2013)

Bluewayjapan on ebay....but they're out of stock at the moment. They're pretty inexpensive too. $260ish


----------



## berko (Apr 18, 2013)

i got mine through the ashi website, and as far as i know he takes all custom orders.


----------



## schanop (Apr 18, 2013)

miketayl0r said:


> who are you getting this made through?



Hi Mike,

I have been getting Heiji knives direct from Nakayaheiji. Because of living in Australia, it doesn't make much sense to go via Jon (and pay for too many shipping cost) as much as I'd love to support him.


----------



## miketayl0r (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! You have been more than helpful with this itch of mine :doublethumbsup:


----------



## zitangy (Apr 18, 2013)

berko said:


> i got mine through the ashi website, and as far as i know he takes all custom orders.



Hi I custom made mine for a very light on
Custom 1
Height 70mm
Length 210mm

Main parameter: 240 Grams

Custom 2
Height 70mm
Length 180mm

Weight 220Grams

My main consideration is that it shld not be heavier ( a tad is OK) than a German chef knife.

Both Handles: Western handle 
Both: stainless steel. Swedish steel

Have fun and stay sharp....

D


----------



## labor of love (Apr 18, 2013)

Its pretty sweet that they can make cleavers that light!


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 18, 2013)

jaybett said:


> Most cleavers are in the 220-225mm length, including the Geshhin Ginga. If you are willing to go larger then 210mm, then I'd suggest either the Tadatsuna Inox or the Mizuno Swedish Stainless. The Hattori Forum cleaver at 215mm is another good choice. It is very thin behind the edge. Plus it has one of the best handles.
> 
> A common design on Chinese cleavers, is a spindle, where it is thick at the middle and tapers down to the the heel. The taper is important, it allows the fingers to rest comfortably on the handle. The short rectangle style handle that Sugimoto uses, is also very comfortable. The style seen on most cleavers is usable, such as the Tadatsuna and the Mizuno work but are not overly comfortable. Wa handles, I find to be too long for a comfortable handle. It does work, but it would be my last choice.
> 
> ...



I'd say i have to agree with Jay, the shorter regular handles are very comfortable, since 1/2 your hand is already on the blade when "peace gripping". I also own a Ashi in white #2 its crazy thin and will slice and dice anything in your way. 

Another choice that might fit the criteria is a Tojiro pro cleaver. good fit and finish in VG10. You can get them via blueway. 
http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/786982/


----------



## zitangy (Apr 18, 2013)

labor of love said:


> Its pretty sweet that they can make cleavers that light!



I wanted it to be a chef knife... a Chinese version that.s why my parameter is that the weight is no more than 240grams.

Another parameter that I insisted on was that the Balance Point is to be at choil area. The best that cld be done was abt half an inch infront of the choil... which is perfectly all right as that is where I wld be gripping it.

All other cleavers. the Balance point is more infront adn thus making it blade heavy . This is relevant to me as when I scoop up the food for transference, the weight distribution shld still be comfortable.

Simple pleasure in life... customising a knife that turns out to be a joy to use . I had lemons before... A few of my friends saw it, played with for a while and wanted one. IF they bug me enough and seriously adn genuinely desire one ( to be verified) ... I will order and make it a Christmas gift as it is an item that cannot be bought easily.


By teh way Sugimoto... "king of chinese chef's knife" in Japan,( I believe) with their 180mm long and shorther ( blade height), can't remember for now, carbon steel is off the shelf item. They started making in in their stainless version recently. But it is blade heavy. Short.. stubby handle is a love hate relationship with me. Sometimes I like it at times.. not so much...

come to think of it, I may ask them to lengthen it slightly so that it will not be so stubby and bring back the balance point a bit....

YOu have fun.

rgds
d


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep I always use a pinch grip wt. cleavers.Round barrel handle for me anyway is the best.


----------



## markenki (Apr 19, 2013)

miketayl0r said:


> I prefer wa due to the fact i can customize the handle to my liking. If i could find someone willing to tackle a western cleaver handle for me and round the spine and choil, I think I would change my handle preference. Any takers?


Dave is your man. He's rehandling my Tadatsuna cleaver.

Personally, I much prefer how western-handled cleavers look. Wa somehow seems out of place on a cleaver.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 19, 2013)

schanop said:


> I am getting one like this made at the moment: sugimoto #7 size in semi stainless with octagonal handle and saya.



Wow Chanop! Nice!


----------



## Bill Burke (Apr 19, 2013)

did you look on EE. here is one off their site.




there are a couple of others also


----------



## labor of love (Apr 19, 2013)

$440 for "v metal stainless steel", which im guessing is vg10? Looks nice, though.


----------



## echerub (Apr 19, 2013)

For that price you could get a Hattori FH cleaver in VG10 that you can be confident has been heat-treated well.


----------



## smilesenpai (Jun 12, 2013)

miketayl0r said:


> I have made my rounds to every site known to me worth checking out(JKI,CKTG,JCK,EE,Toshi,Aframes,Blueway,JNS,JWW,Jpan-tool)



If it isnt any trouble for you please email these sites with their full name. I hope this isnt against the rules of this fourm.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 12, 2013)

smilesenpai said:


> If it isnt any trouble for you please email these sites with their full name. I hope this isnt against the rules of this fourm.



Not against the rules, but you will learn more if you dig them out yourself.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 12, 2013)

This should do the trick?


----------



## JKerr (Jun 12, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> This should do the trick?



I. Want. That. Knife. :fanning:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 13, 2013)

JKerr said:


> I. Want. That. Knife. :fanning:


:whistling:oke1:


----------



## JKerr (Jun 13, 2013)

:crying:

Tempt me not!


----------



## Ru5ty1 (Jun 13, 2013)

JKerr said:


> I. Want. That. Knife. :fanning:



+1 on that!


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 15, 2013)

there is some nice custom damascus one on jck under "specials": 

Master Saji Custom Damascus Chinese Cleaver, hand forged vg10... hurry up, almost sold out.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 15, 2013)

You lost me at vg10....besides, I'm still drooling over that Nenox.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 15, 2013)

Ya vg 10 is nice and all, but it's not blue or white.

:goodpost:lus1:


----------



## JKerr (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd love to pick up one of Takeshi Saji's cleavers, and perhaps further down the line I will. I quite like VG-10 in the right hands, but the only thing that puts me off the cleaver is the damascus; I'm not against damascus, but I could never bring myself to use a good one in a pro kitchen, especially a cleaver. I think damascus attracts unwanted attention and few people seem to understand that just because it looks like big and heavy, doesn't mean you can use it for splitting ducks and opening oil drums.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 16, 2013)

i completely agree, thats why i polish my HD's, to grab less attention. VG 10 isn't that bad, i feel that when well treated it shines in a pro kitchen.

besides, if anyone touches your knives i dont understand. People shouldn't. Maybe i'm a little too much babying them, but my teams usually avoid getting me mad. also, i dont sharpen gear to have it unsharpened by some coworker. i'll share all my knowledge with my team with pleasure. but if i work'd for em sharpening, then i'd charge.

that oil drum thing...


----------



## mikemac (Jun 16, 2013)

labor of love said:


> You lost me at vg10....besides, I'm still drooling over that Nenox.



The incredible Nenox veil of secrecy notwithstanding, aren't the older S-1's VG5 (or is it VG1?), and the newer ones VG10.....


----------



## bkdc (Jun 16, 2013)

3200+++ said:


> there is some nice custom damascus one on jck under "specials":
> 
> Master Saji Custom Damascus Chinese Cleaver, hand forged vg10... hurry up, almost sold out.



I stared at that Saji for a long long while. But it seems a little thin to be weighing so much. I couldn't get over the weight factor.

For those looking at the Ashi, Jon at JKI sells a Swedish stainless Ashi cleaver under his Gesshin Ginga line. Might as well support our vendors.


----------

